# [HOW TO] Segmented Projects A step by step workflow.



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

Since I am doing one at WWTalk, I thought I would contribute here as well. Cause you guys are so nice.


First, about me,
I have written workflows for editing film/video in the past. Once I figure something out, work the bugs out, and have the instructions in my head, I want to share that WF with others who may find it hard to do themselves.
I am 38, a stay at home dad, my woodworking is a hobby that has recently turned into an attempt to make money. I really only work from Friday at 5pm to saturday evening around midnight, sometimes all the way till 3am, that's an average of 30 to 35 hours nonstop. I cant really do to much work in evening when wife gets home, So, I bust butt all night and next day. I have Bilateral Epicondilitus, torn tendons, nerve damage in both arms, rotator cuff damage left shoulder, Yes, I do work though I don't really end up picking alot of heavy items up, that and I have a series of carts and how things are laid out that end up making my life easier.


*So, to do a Segmented project, these are the tools I myself use.*

Table Saw
Table saw sled
Planer
Bandsaw (not really needed though)

Software (optional) Woodturner Pro took the math guessing and miter issues and threw them out the door.
Now I use Linux on my shop computer, so I have WTP running in WINE, runs great.
Woodturner Pro.
http://download.woodturnerpro.com/software/v3/wtp/wtpsetup.exe
http://download.woodturnerpro.com/software/v3/lampro/lamprosetup.exe
http://download.woodturnerpro.com/software/v3/3dp/3dpsetup.exe

These are the supplies needed...
Tape (I use yellow tape, the cheap stuff like at Walmart, is great, super sticky.
White glue (I use Gorilla wood glue)
Some clamps if you like.
A face plate or chuck, or a small expanding chuck like what I use.

*SAFETY!!!!!
EYE PROTECTION
LUNG PROTECTION
SOBER
AWAKE*

I am in no way responsible for any harm occurred.

Some Wood.
I use kiln dried hardwood, might not be a bad idea to try on scraps, softwoods, mdf.


Here we go.....

*Make sure your tools are clean, safety features are on, and you have no distractions.
*


Friday 10-19-12 @ 5pm

So, for the first step by step on Segmented bowls I am going to walk you through the process of Making a Stave bowl, Live, as I go through the steps today/tonight. This specific tutorial will probably be finished by Saturday morning.

We will be making this bowl, the one I am currently making 20 of for a craft show next month.
http://i.Rule #2/HTuaW.jpg


First things first, requirements for this bowl.

Material

Final material Dimensions needed for this bowl are

3/4" Thick
4" wide
48" long

We should be able to get 2 bowls out of this.

You can do a glue up of various species, or use solid stock. Either way, after glue up, if you plane your material like I do after the glue cures, you need to make sure it's 3/4" thick.


So get your material prepared. Next step and pictures will be in a few hours.


To be continued.........



**NOTE* I will probably make changes to this post as needed, or requested by Administrative Staff, or to add something I forgot that someone brought up, etc.*


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

material reserved


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

material cutting reserved


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

reserved


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

reserved 2


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

just in case.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2012)

Subscribed, I have done segmented stuff, but it's fun to watch!


----------



## scrimman (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice idea about reserving the slots for the lesson! After I gather up a bit more money and I talk with a cajun I'm gonna make a guitar lesson. I think I'm gonna steal this idea of yours...hope you don't mind.
Oh, yeah....I think you forgot one major item on your list of materials....don't you use a lathe?  
Cuz if you don't you've got my rapt attention!
(hell, you've got my rapt attention anyhow.....)


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 20, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Nice idea about reserving the slots for the lesson! After I gather up a bit more money and I talk with a cajun I'm gonna make a guitar lesson. I think I'm gonna steal this idea of yours...hope you don't mind.
> Oh, yeah....I think you forgot one major item on your list of materials....don't you use a lathe?
> Cuz if you don't you've got my rapt attention!
> (hell, you've got my rapt attention anyhow.....)




Steal away, thats the point of this, to show people who havent tried segmented bowls because they think it looks to difficult.

I turned 3 bowls from solid material before going after Segmented.

I documented the process last night, even took some video. I am wiped out big time, assembled 8, turned 4, revisited 5, and even did a lidded vessel from spalted silver maple, just because.

Took this pic today, had to clean off the bench, let the bowls get some sun, the 6 checkerboard bowls in back are the ones I documented last night.

http://i.Rule #2/cov8Y.jpg


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 7, 2012)

so when are you gonna do this tutorial
im interested and waiting patiently:boredom:


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 8, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> so when are you gonna do this tutorial
> im interested and waiting patiently:boredom:



I shot video last weekend, ive been busy cranking out stuff for the craft show, I will work on it this weekend, either typed, or a series of videos.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm not going to miss this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2016)

Apparently you did.......
He hasn't been on here since 2013, brah...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Apparently you did.......
> He hasn't been on here since 2013, brah...


Oh...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2016)

Awww gosh darn it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2016)

I think I'm going to try this, see how it goes. Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 17, 2016)

@Tony if you are interested in segmenting I can show you how ...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

I have done a few segmented things. It's really kinda fun and you can also use scraps a shorts and stuff that you might not use otherwise. It is one of the few things that you will turn that you can actually plan the shape of. First you build a blank, that's kinda cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have done a few segmented things. It's really kinda fun and you can also use scraps a shorts and stuff that you might not use otherwise. It is one of the few things that you will turn that you can actually plan the shape of. First you build a blank, that's kinda cool.


And then...


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And then...



You turn it, you silly islander!!!!!!
Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Woo Hoo, I'm now an expert, thanks guys...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And then...


Then it's your turn.......get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And then...



No and then!! That's it....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

